# Skimmer died - tank at sensitive time! Need a loaner



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

The pump on my Bubble King Mini 200 is not working. Tried cleaning it, but can't get it going again. Next to impossible to find a replacement pump. Waiting to hear from the distributor.

If anyone has a skimmer hanging around that I could borrow for a week or two until I can get a replace pump, I would be in your debt! Nothing too big, as I have limited space, but the tank is a 125 gallon.

Cheers!


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

I have a vertex 150, cleaned sitting in my closet, collecting dust. 

You would just have to re assemble. 
(Took it apart to give it a vinager bath)

I'm in Brampton, main and Steeles. 

PM me if your interested.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Matt, I don't have a loaner for you but I do have a tip for a "new" skimmer should you end up needing one. Flavio at Advanced Reef Aquatics is closing up shop and has a couple of Royal Exclusive Alpha 200s at a really reduced price. 

Good luck, hopefully someone can lend you one in the meantime.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Fantastic. PM sent!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Unfortunately they discontinued the Laguna MaxFlo 1500. The Laguna MaxFlo 1350 is the replacement.

Though you lose 150GPH, I don't see the loss in performance. I've done this swop on 6 BK 200 minis.

The motorblock is the exact same size and it's an easy swop except for removing the old motor block from the base plate as it is cemented together. If some of the motor block remains on the base plate, use a Dremmel tool to grind it out. A few generous dabs of craxy glue to cement the 1300 motor to the base plate.

The three holes you will have to drill larger to accept the pass through of the Ti bolts to secure the original volute.

That's it.

The catalogue number is PT18240. I'm not sure which LFS carries them. Online petsandpond.ca I think carries them.

HTH


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks. I have a replacement for now. Not comfortable with the Laguna solution. Thanks for that, though.

My biggest concern is noise level, as the tank is self contained and sits between my office, recording studio and home theatre. That is why I spent the money on Red Dragon pumps and a Bubble King Skimmer.

Looks like I will have to buy a new skimmer. Looking at the Vertex Omega 180i. 

The cost of a new BK pump will be as much or more than a new skimmer


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The Laguna Max-Flo pump uses the same motor block (Askol) as the RD 1500 NW pump. The only difference is the Royal Exclusive CNC machined volute and NW impeller .

Vertex 180i uses a Sicce 4.0 Syncra Silence. You only get a 1 or 2 years warranty on the pump from Vertex. Sicce comes with 2 years and bumped to 5 years if you register the pump.

"Going outside" the brand when warranty period is over will save you some $$$.

In the 5 years that I have done the Laguna Max Flow motor block route, the MaxFlo 1500 motor block, one has failed within a year but warranty from Laguna (Hagen) has covered it. Of the 2 Max-Flo 1350 motorblock route, none has failed in the past 2 years since they discontinued the 1500.

Just giving some options and my experiences.

HTH


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Cool. Appreciate the input. I just ordered the Vertex Omega 180i. I was able to see and hear it at SweetRide's place and I was happy with the noise level and Ian's tank is ridiculously clean. We have similar setups and needs so I trust him.

I have the old version of the Red Dragon pump, without the volute, so there was really no option for me. I feel good about the decision and think things will be on track once I get it in.

Luckily, Mike Preston lent me his spare skimmer to hold me over, so thanks to him, I can breathe easy! I JUST put a bunch of expensive corals in the tank and really didn't want any problems.

NOW.....I just have to figure out how I am going to cut my acrylic sump to get the skimmers in/out. I don't have enough clearance  I had it worked out before I had to change the plumbing to accommodate the change in return pumps and now I'm blocked in! So, I have to cut the side of the sump where the skimmer goes to swap them out. Never a dull moment!


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

mattdean said:


> Luckily, Mike Preston lent me his spare skimmer to hold me over, so thanks to him, I can breathe easy!


&#128077; happy to help out


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like I'm too late but I might be able to help you.

Is this the pump : This is a generation 1 pump I broke the impeller years ago basically forgot about it after it was too hard to find replacement parts. If you want to try it let me know. Otherwise if you want to sell me parts from your skimmer also let me know.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Yep! That's the one! I already received and set up the Omega 180i. So far, it looks like a solid skimmer. 

Corpusse, I would be happy to have you sell the parts from my skimmer. I was going to post it on classifieds, but if you have a good channel for selling it, that works for me! 

I'm not sure if it was the block, or the impeller, or both that were a problem. It just seemed to risky and complicated and felt it was time for something new that will be easier to service.

Cheers


----------

